
Ask HN: Why is Tesla stock down so much? - halotrope
Yes, the broad market is suffering these days and there are a lot of macro reasons for this. Anyhow, the stock is now down almost 50% from recent heights. I know it was priced veeery forward looking but thats a valuation of only 17B at 147$ which is less then what Facebook paid for Whatsapp. Has anything changed fundamentally or is this just Mr. Market?
======
T-A
Recent discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11044540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11044540)

~~~
halotrope
ah, thx!

